
The budget could take a ‘huge hit’ from climate change - howard941
https://www.federaltimes.com/federal-oversight/watchdogs/2019/06/14/the-budget-could-take-a-huge-hit-from-climate-change/
======
konschubert
Half of the country being uninhabitable could be a huge hit to the budget. /s

